# 2013 trout stocking?



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone heard anything about trout stocking dates this year? I have been trying to find out the dates for a couple local bodies of water but can't find any information.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I looked - but could not find anything either (for Cleveland Metroparks). The end of January was the most Info that I have heard of. I don't know any Info of any other Metroparks' Stockings.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

What info did you find through January? I wasn't able to find ANYTHING! I was wondering about punderson? I hope they still plan on stocking it, it is one of the only bodies of water in Ohio that trout can survive in throughout the summer season...


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

Not sure where I got info from but they are discontinuing the stockings at least at some lakes. Buying fertilized eggs now? Therefore no need for the stock...again not sure how accurate

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Uh oh...I don't like hearing that.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I remember one spring at Punderson that the day they were supost to dump the trout there were so many people on the ramp that the truck could not dump the fish there. The truck drove down the hill saw the crowd and stopped for a minute in the parking lot. Then all the sudden it started driving over by the campground. They started dumping the fish at the campground. You should have seen the crowd of pissed off fisherman racing over to the campground. Some of those people waited several hours just to hold a spot. I was in a canoe and just paddled across the lake. Was the best fishing that I have ever done at Punderson. At least the fish had a better shot there than at the boat ramp. Years ago people would tie up the ramp shoulder to shoulder just pounding them. There was a group that would literally catch a fish and throw it into the parking lot. It was so bad that people would not even fish, sit in thier cars and put fish into buckets. This wenton for several years.........that was until Reno ended it.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

When they used to dump the brood stock spawners into Punderson my best bait was a #1 dressed mepps fury. The year that they dumped them atthe campground I literally came home with a 35 pound 5 fish limit.


----------



## fishingjohn (Jun 1, 2009)

They have stopped stocking Punderson as of this year. Wallace, Ledge and couple other lakes should be restocked next couple weeks from what I hear


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

They will stock Punderson in April check the ODNR site.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Where is the fun in that? I don't get it. It's not sporting or relaxing to fish like that.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

The trout dates on the DNR site is still from 2012 you will have to keep checking back to find the right date


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Mike the Biologist for Cleveland Metroparks mentioned once that the Stocking will be at the end of January. That's all the info I have.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

D'arcy Egan had an article in November 2012.... No more brood trout stocking as the hatcheries went to eggs....


----------



## trout4u (Jan 7, 2007)

Jigging Jim said:


> I looked - but could not find anything either (for Cleveland Metroparks). The end of January was the most Info that I have heard of. I don't know any Info of any other Metroparks' Stockings.


As I am sure you all know by now, Mike is still recovering in the hospital from his car accident. So, as I know he would want, I shall update you on stocking in Wallace, Judge and Shadow. We stocked Wallace and Ranger on Wednesday the 23 rd. and hope to stock Judge,Shadow and Ledge on Monday the 28th of January. Even though Mike will not be there, we will be thinking of him, and I shall continue to give you all my usual hard time. Thanks and good luck.
Dan/'the trout dude'


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

I met Mike a few weeks back at Ledge Lake. Really nice guy. I didn't know he was in an accident. Hope he is back fishing soon. Get well Mike.


----------



## freeagle56 (Jul 16, 2012)

I read that they are stocking Lake Erie with lake trout


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

ducman491 said:


> Where is the fun in that? I don't get it. It's not sporting or relaxing to fish like that.


those people don't care about that. all they want is easy fish. pathetic really


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> those people don't care about that. all they want is easy fish. pathetic really


Not everyone can be as good as jonnythfisherteen... Nice fish in your avitar pic btw real lunker


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> those people don't care about that. all they want is easy fish. pathetic really


You know the state stocks catfish, saugeye, walleye, musky, steelhead, all over the state right? 

The Metroparks puts the fish in the ponds and rivers for everybody to catch just because they stock them doesn't mean you will catch them, I fished wallace a little bit this weekend and saw many anglers including myself not catching anything. Sure there are days when fishing is good but that is like that anywhere. These trout are stocked in waters that are typically heavily fished throughout the year by the general public and don't offer great fishing opportunities so by putting these fish in these water it's provides anglers something to do in the winter during the cold winter months expecially during ice fishing season. 

Just FYI


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

It can be an excellent place to introduce fishing to kids and possibly get them hooked on fishing...even for a parent who doesn't call themselves a fisherperson.IMO

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

kprice said:


> Not everyone can be as good as jonnythfisherteen... Nice fish in your avitar pic btw real lunker


you missed the entire point of my post. was there any bragging about being the greatest fishermen ever in there? I don't see it. maybe because its not THERE?
maybe you should read posts more carefully before spewing such nonsense. I don't think I should have to explain my posts.


----------



## mikedocy (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.clevelandmetroparks.com/Main/FishingReport.aspx


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> you missed the entire point of my post. was there any bragging about being the greatest fishermen ever in there? I don't see it. maybe because its not THERE?
> maybe you should read posts more carefully before spewing such nonsense. I don't think I should have to explain my posts.


Welcome to OGF


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I have to agree with ducman491 and jonnythfisherteen2.
Nothing at all wrong with the stocking program, But fishing shoulder to shoulder where the truck unloads is...well, a bit parasitic. I've seen this around opening day in PA. It's like shooting fish in a barrel.
I'd prefer to see a 24-48 hour trout ban after the stocking, then resume as usual. The fish can de-stress and acclimate and more people can enjoy the stocked fish for a longer period. --Tim


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> you missed the entire point of my post. was there any bragging about being the greatest fishermen ever in there? I don't see it. maybe because its not THERE?
> maybe you should read posts more carefully before spewing such nonsense. I don't think I should have to explain my posts.[/QU
> 
> Easy there kido...I never called you the greatest fishermen ever? You called the Cleveland Metroparks trout stocking program pathetic, or at least you called the people that fish them pathetic. That was why I chose to call you out. I grew up fishing the stocked ponds and lakes with my Dad and Grand father. It's a great opportunity for kids and even adults to catch fish.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

again, you missed something. I was referring to the people in flat heads post. NOT cleaveland metro parks trout stocking program or the people who participate in them. it be pointless for me to do something like that, because I'd be calling myself pathetic as well. ive fished in the trout stocked lakes here before.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> again, you missed something. I was referring to the people in flat heads post. NOT cleaveland metro parks trout stocking program or the people who participate in them. it be pointless for me to do something like that, because I'd be calling myself pathetic as well. ive fished in the trout stocked lakes here before.


The people in flatheads post are the people that fish these ponds. Your post singled out everyone that fishes these stockings. I fish river stockings like this in pa. We all lone up down a river and wait for 8:00 o'clock. The people in his post do pretty much the same thing and that's how they like or choose to do it. Calling fisherman out here on the forums will get yourself called out pretty quick. You'd better get used to it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> The people in flatheads post are the people that fish these ponds. Your post singled out everyone that fishes these stockings. I fish river stockings like this in pa. We all lone up down a river and wait for 8:00 o'clock. The people in his post do pretty much the same thing and that's how they like or choose to do it. Calling fisherman out here on the forums will get yourself called out pretty quick. You'd better get used to it.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


so, I see no one isn't getting what I'm trying to say. oh well. guess from now on I have to act like I'm explaining something to children.


----------



## mdrex (Oct 9, 2013)

Can't find info on any ODNR fall 2013 trout stockings. But the Trout Unlimited club is stocking trout in Apple Creek in Wooster, OH at a park for fly fishing, catch and release starting 10/21/13.


----------



## SteelEyes (Jul 1, 2013)

freeagle56 said:


> I read that they are stocking Lake Erie with lake trout


The various entities that regulate Lake Erie (USGS USFWS, State DNRs) have been trying to restore Lake Trout populations in Lake Erie for 30 years. There were a couple stockings in Ohio waters this year. Usually they are done in the Eastern Basin by NY and PA. But there were some surplus fish and/or renovations at the PA hatchery so they took the fish they had and released them. Some were released at Fairpoirt Harbor and some at Catawba.

http://www.glfc.org/lakecom/lec/CWTG.htm
http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2012/11/efficient_hatcheries_allow_exp.html

from an old news article
"11-Nov-2012
CLEVELAND, Ohio -- 
Federal and Ohio fish experts are trying to restore the number of native lake trout in Lake Erie.
During the past week, about 120,000 lake trout fingerlings were stocked off Catawba and Fairport Harbor. It's a joint project of the Ohio Division of Wildlife and U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service.
The native lake trout inLake Erie have been greatly reduced by parasitic sea lamprey predators. Despite extensive annual stocking, experts say there has been little lake trout natural reproduction inLake Erieover the past three decades. Tags will help to check any progress restoring native lake trout."


----------



## mdrex (Oct 9, 2013)

Trout Unlimited club is probably stocking like 500 browns 12" and 500 rainbows 12" - 24" they've been stocking Apple Creek in Wooster, OH at park in spring and fall for several years and trying to get the state to stock it. The park is closed to public fishing 10/19 - 10/20 when they stock it, the Trout Unlimited club has free fly fishing class there for a limited number of people then. And open starting Monday 10/21 for public fishing and they would like people to fly fish and catch and release the trout.


----------



## OHF1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Does anybody have more information on when the fly fishing classes will be held at Apple Creek?


----------



## mdrex (Oct 9, 2013)

On 10/19/13 - 10/20/13 contact Skip Nault from Trout Unlimited club 
[email protected] to see if you can get a spot in free fly fishing clinic, they do a limited number of people.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

I want lakers SO SO bad in Erie!!!!!!! My avatar is of me with my PB - a 4' 18 pounder taken out of the Niagara River. The Niagara is huge-it is wider than most lakes, but that fish dragged our Lund boat all across the river, through both the US and Canada. Best fight of my life from a fish. It was incredible. Just after that one was released, I hooked into another, that was about the same size! Anyways, we need those things in OH! If not in Erie, shouldn't some be stocked in some of our deeper lakes, such as McKarns Lake out west of Toledo?


----------

